# Tandem Tire Pressure



## Hundminen

My wife and I recently acquired our first road tandem, a Trek T1000 off CL, with 700c x 28mm wheels (Conti Ultra's with max pressure rating on sidewall at 116psi). Together, we weigh 280 lb, and the bike is around 40 lb (I guess), so including water, clothes and shoes, about 330 lb total load.

Does anyone have any suggestions on front/back tire pressure? I originally started at about 90/110, but that felt really noodly to us. Then I tried 100/115, and it feels less noodly, but a bit harsher ride.

We can live with the noodly feel, or a harsher ride, and maximizing speed or efficiency is not important. My top priority is finding a tire pressure that maximizes safety, minimizing risk of a blow out or pinch flat or loss of control.

Suggesstions anyone?


----------



## ohiorick

I would say to run whatever pressure you feel is working best for you. Higher pressure gets you a harsh ride, but will be better to prevent pinch flats and you will find it gets you longer tire life on the rear of the tandem. I run a 23 size tire on our tandem and run 130 PSI. That has been working for our tandem for years, not saying it will be best for you.


----------



## morryjg

I run 700x28 on our tandem and usually run about 120psi in them. The stoker has a thudbuster seatpost so the harsher ride gets evened out a bit in the back and I just put up with whatever.


----------



## tandemer

Depends on the tires.
From my point of view the best compromise between comfort and performance is a tire with very flexible sidewalls, which allows high pressure. 
We run a very nice Vredestein tire 700x25 (designed for 110-145 psi) with ~ 125psi and that's pretty good. 
We had some other 700x28 tires at 100-110psi before which were less comfortable.


----------



## butlerrider

*Agree with Morryjg...*

We're not light. With bike loaded, almost 400 pounds. We've been running Continental Gatorskins 700x28 at 116 psi or so, which is the max reccomendation on the sidewall, with a little less in the front. Have had almost 2000 trouble free miles since going to them last fall.


----------



## tandemer

butlerrider said:


> We're not light. With bike loaded, almost 400 pounds.


Same here, including the bike itself. Take care, your rims can handle the high pressure!


----------



## ratfink74

our team is a little north of 400lbs and we run 116 front and rear on Conti gatorskins 700x28. no problems in a year and a half. 40 hole Dyad rims FWIW.


----------



## Rad Fondo

Michelin Pro Race 3 700x23, 350lbs bike and riders, 110 psi front and rear. Works great for us.


----------



## radman42

115 sounds about right for your team weight. We usually run 120 on 28c but our team weight is higher. Experiment a bit and you'll find the right pressure. Cheers!


----------



## bike867

Team/Bike Weight: 350 pounds
Tires: Conti Gatorskins 700x28
Pressure: 115 front/rear

Have been on 4 European tandem trips and never have flatted. Rode with one team with 700x23 who were flatting multiple times per day. 

We have flatted locally, of course.


----------

